# Some Bluegrass pickin'



## bassplayer (Sep 15, 2017)

Even if you're not a bluegrass fan, you have to recognize the talent this young dude has!!


----------



## Fish2day (Apr 9, 2004)

Great talent there! Sure puts me in mind of Roy Clark


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Awesome gotta love it


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

whoa..


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

love bluegrass, that young man can pick with the best of them. any idea what his name is?


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

Looks to me like it is Billy Strings


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

Watch Billy and Molly on this one


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Man....wow


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Molly Tuttle wheww hooo. Seen her on Bluegrass Underground. Impressed then, impressed now. I miss playing Bluegrass.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Fish2day said:


> Great talent there! Sure puts me in mind of Roy Clark


Good catch. This may sound like heresy to some, but he also reminds me of Doc Watson! Anybody who can flat pick like that is mighty impressive! 



DJA said:


> Watch Billy and Molly on this one


I've always loved bluegrass music, and really don't know why! It was not played in our house although some country was by my Dad. My Mom liked big band music and crooners. I was always partial to guitar pickers and banjo players. Actually got to see the Earl Scruggs Review right here in Youngstown back in the day. Used to have a few of their albums and have no idea what happened to them. I should go on Amazon and see if they have any DVD's. Some of those albums were awesome!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Saw Doc Watson twice..Quite impressive.. Also saw Ricky Skaggs.. Del McCoury, Larry Sparks, Lonesome River Band... 
Columbus has a Bluegrass Festival every year that equals none.. Its moved up to Marengo now. I think. Where ever that skeet range is.


----------



## bassplayer (Sep 15, 2017)

Here he is with Tommy Emmanua....
lhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vINh57IKFc8


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

He sure does remind me of Doc Watson.

Loved Earl Scruggs.

Miss them both.

Mixed into my Ipod are both classic rock and bluegrass. Two things I know is that my music tastes aren't the norm and that I really need to be living back in them thar hills where this music is or once was common.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

that style of music was played in an era that is all but gone. these were people who loved their music and played it to anyone who would listen. they didn't play to sold out crowds or to make millions of dollars, they played it because it was their roots and where they came from, and to them I tip my hat.....LONG LIVE BLUEGRASS


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

LOL I just Knew you fellas would like them both


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

Here's another one to watch


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

I spent my lunch hour watching that dude play today on you tube. Love the energy!
Never heard of him so, thanks!!


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

The exciting thing to see, at least in my opinion, is younger musicians playing this kind of music and keeping this type of music alive.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

*Now that I'm home I'm watching an hour and a half concert. The jamming is incredible. Reminiscent of some of the grateful dead jams, but not as long! Haha. I'm really enjoying it! Not sure how I got this bold text?!*


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Dovans said:


> Saw Doc Watson twice..Quite impressive.. Also saw Ricky Skaggs.. Del McCoury, Larry Sparks, Lonesome River Band...
> Columbus has a Bluegrass Festival every year that equals none.. Its moved up to Marengo now. I think. Where ever that skeet range is.


All I know is that you can see that skeet range from I-71. 



bassplayer said:


> Here he is with Tommy Emmanua....
> lhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vINh57IKFc8


Wow! Tommy Emmanual is another one of my favorites. 



DJA said:


> The exciting thing to see, at least in my opinion, is younger musicians playing this kind of music and keeping this type of music alive.


Yes! I remember bluegrass was kind of at a low ebb, and then Bela Fleck got a hold of it and gave it a boot in the butt! People started calling it "newgrass" and "2002grass"! I have a bunch of his stuff, but I think the 2 CD set _Tales From the Acoustic Planet_ is the best thing he's ever done. Phenomenal!


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Ive been around bluegrass my entire life. My dad has been in bluegrass bands since i was a baby and used to take me and my sister all over Ohio and West Virginia to festivals. I sure do miss them days. Billy strings absolutly destroys a flat top. Check this guy out as well. Blind fiddle player Michael Cleveland. This guy is just mind blowing.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

buckeyebowman said:


> All I know is that you can see that skeet range from I-71.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh lord, how about David Grisman and Tony Rice.. Dawg Music...


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

That was awesome stuff guys!!
Thanks for posting


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Wow!!! Michael Cleveland is freaky awesome


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

icebucketjohn said:


> Wow!!! Michael Cleveland is freaky awesome


He can tear up a mandolin too


----------



## sylvan21 (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks to the OP, this is a great topic.
I've been following and playing bluegrass music since the early 80's. Still listen to it on a daily basis. Used to do 4 to 5 festivals a year from Florida to Colorado. Some of my best memories over the years was meeting Bill Monroe at the Kentucky Fried Chicken festival in Louisville KY, seeing Earl Scruggs in Columbus at the Bluegrass Classic, Doc Watson at Merlefest in N.C., Tony Rice Unit in Southington OH, Jerry Douglas at the Amp in Warren OH. who btw went to high school with my wife. The most recent was a couple weeks ago at the Agora in Cleveland to see Greensky Bluegrass who I've been following for about 10 years. These guys have taken the traditional bluegrass instruments to a whole new level with original songs and Pink Floyd style laser light show. I must say of the 2,200 in attendance I saw maybe 20 people that were even close to my age. 
It's great to see a younger generation embracing this timeless American music that's been around since the 30's and keeping it alive.
We still do a couple festivals a year one being the Mohican Wilderness in loudonville oh. in Sept. been goin there for 28 years. It's always been a very traditional type of festival but the last couple years a band called the Cleverly Brothers has changed that a bit with their not so traditional style. Again it's the young people and some of the old as myself who welcome change but still consider it Bluegrass.
Still got my Martin HD 28 I bought new at Woodsy's Music in Kent Oh. back in 82'
Oh yeah, you tube Greensky Bluegrass "Breathe" pretty good stuff!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Wow!! That Billy Strings can play!!! I'm impressed!! Good stuff. Thanks for sharing fellers. I love me some bluegrass music especially modern stuff!!!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

sylvan21 said:


> Still got my Martin HD 28 I bought new at Woodsy's Music in Kent Oh. back in 82'
> Oh yeah, you tube Greensky Bluegrass "Breathe" pretty good stuff!


Had a 57 Martin D18 and Doc Watson Gallagher. One sold to pay bills, other someone stole. Last guitars I owned.. 2001 I believe


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

sylvan21 said:


> Thanks to the OP, this is a great topic.
> I've been following and playing bluegrass music since the early 80's. Still listen to it on a daily basis. Used to do 4 to 5 festivals a year from Florida to Colorado. Some of my best memories over the years was meeting Bill Monroe at the Kentucky Fried Chicken festival in Louisville KY, seeing Earl Scruggs in Columbus at the Bluegrass Classic, Doc Watson at Merlefest in N.C., Tony Rice Unit in Southington OH, Jerry Douglas at the Amp in Warren OH. who btw went to high school with my wife. The most recent was a couple weeks ago at the Agora in Cleveland to see Greensky Bluegrass who I've been following for about 10 years. These guys have taken the traditional bluegrass instruments to a whole new level with original songs and Pink Floyd style laser light show. I must say of the 2,200 in attendance I saw maybe 20 people that were even close to my age.
> It's great to see a younger generation embracing this timeless American music that's been around since the 30's and keeping it alive.
> We still do a couple festivals a year one being the Mohican Wilderness in loudonville oh. in Sept. been goin there for 28 years. It's always been a very traditional type of festival but the last couple years a band called the Cleverly Brothers has changed that a bit with their not so traditional style. Again it's the young people and some of the old as myself who welcome change but still consider it Bluegrass.
> ...


You might know my dad. He's down from loudonville/glenmont area. He started Killbuck Valley Bluegrass but disbanded after his wife/bass player passed away. Did lots of shows at The Wilderness Center in Wilmont and lots of nursing homes around Millersburg area.


----------



## sylvan21 (Jul 9, 2010)

Dovans said:


> Had a 57 Martin D18 and Doc Watson Gallagher. One sold to pay bills, other someone stole. Last guitars I owned.. 2001 I believe


Now those are two great vintage guitars. Doc putting his signature on a Gallagher certainly put them up front. Had to be tough for you to see them go.


----------



## sylvan21 (Jul 9, 2010)

No I don't believe I ever ran across your folks. How great it must have been for your dad to have a wife he could pick with. Certainly good memories for you.


HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> You might know my dad. He's down from loudonville/glenmont area. He started Killbuck Valley Bluegrass but disbanded after his wife/bass player passed away. Did lots of shows at The Wilderness Center in Wilmont and lots of nursing homes around Millersburg area.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

sylvan21 said:


> Now those are two great vintage guitars. Doc putting his signature on a Gallagher certainly put them up front. Had to be tough for you to see them go.


Cried and was very angry when the Gallagher was stolen. It was beautiful. It calmed me as I was in a failing business and it was my stress reliever. That D18 was BOOMER!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

icebucketjohn said:


> Wow!!! Michael Cleveland is freaky awesome


I loved how he threw a little of the Beatles _Norwegian Wood_ in there toward the end!



sylvan21 said:


> Thanks to the OP, this is a great topic.
> I've been following and playing bluegrass music since the early 80's. Still listen to it on a daily basis. Used to do 4 to 5 festivals a year from Florida to Colorado. Some of my best memories over the years was meeting Bill Monroe at the Kentucky Fried Chicken festival in Louisville KY, seeing Earl Scruggs in Columbus at the Bluegrass Classic, Doc Watson at Merlefest in N.C., Tony Rice Unit in Southington OH, Jerry Douglas at the Amp in Warren OH. who btw went to high school with my wife. The most recent was a couple weeks ago at the Agora in Cleveland to see Greensky Bluegrass who I've been following for about 10 years. These guys have taken the traditional bluegrass instruments to a whole new level with original songs and Pink Floyd style laser light show. I must say of the 2,200 in attendance I saw maybe 20 people that were even close to my age.
> It's great to see a younger generation embracing this timeless American music that's been around since the 30's and keeping it alive.
> We still do a couple festivals a year one being the Mohican Wilderness in loudonville oh. in Sept. been goin there for 28 years. It's always been a very traditional type of festival but the last couple years a band called the Cleverly Brothers has changed that a bit with their not so traditional style. Again it's the young people and some of the old as myself who welcome change but still consider it Bluegrass.
> ...


Isn't Jerry Douglas the Dobro player from Leavittsburg?


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

I saw Michael Cleveland play with Billy Strings last summer at the Back Home Festival in New Martinsville, WV. Billy has been down there the past 2 years.

Some other great bluegrass is Greensky Bluegrass. Billy actually opened up for them last fall




These guys are incredible live. Definitely see them if you get a chance.

Jeff Austin was an amazing mandolin player. Sadly, he passed last year. He was in Yonder Mountain String Band. I absolutely loved seeing these guys (20 + shows)


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)




----------



## bassplayer (Sep 15, 2017)

Phish_4_Bass said:


>


Damn, that was great!!!!


----------



## sylvan21 (Jul 9, 2010)

buckeyebowman said:


> I loved how he threw a little of the Beatles _Norwegian Wood_ in there toward the end!
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't Jerry Douglas the Dobro player from Leavittsburg?


Yes it is! Set the bar for today's dobro pickers.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Phish_4_Bass said:


>


One of the things I noticed about that vid was that, in the fast piece in the second half the mandolin player labored away in darkness while the stupid spotlight guy had no idea where to point it! The same problem occurred at the Earl Scruggs Review concert I saw here in Youngstown. Someone would be playing their brains out, and the spotlight would be nowhere near them, because it was being run by a stupid stoner! It got so bad that, at one point, the guys who the spotlight was on would stop playing, and start pointing at where the spotlight should be! 

Don't get me wrong. I was a stoner back then too. But, I was far from stupid! I knew where the spot should be pointed. I thought about going into the balcony to mess that guy up and take over the job, but I was too stoned to do so!


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

Some more entertainment - Leroy Troy


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

buckeyebowman said:


> One of the things I noticed about that vid was that, in the fast piece in the second half the mandolin player labored away in darkness while the stupid spotlight guy had no idea where to point it! The same problem occurred at the Earl Scruggs Review concert I saw here in Youngstown. Someone would be playing their brains out, and the spotlight would be nowhere near them, because it was being run by a stupid stoner! It got so bad that, at one point, the guys who the spotlight was on would stop playing, and start pointing at where the spotlight should be!
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I was a stoner back then too. But, I was far from stupid! I knew where the spot should be pointed. I thought about going into the balcony to mess that guy up and take over the job, but I was too stoned to do so!


That's why they call it dope...


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Phish_4_Bass said:


> That's why they call it dope...


I think it's more "Stupid is as stupid does."


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Went on YouTube today looking for a Bela Fleck recording called either _Sex in a Pan_ or _The Yee Haw Factor_. Scrolling through the rather extensive lineup I found the former but not the latter. I also noticed a rather recent recording of Bela with Billy Strings. 

Anyway, I played _Sex in a Pan_ and it was not the song I wanted. I wanted the other one because it is the perfect illustration of what came to be called "Newgrass"! I don't go on YouTube often, and I discovered that when you decide to play a selection the lineup below disappears and is replaced by comments! 

So, I'll go back and look for Billy and Bela, and see if I can post it here. I also have an ulterior motive for writing this. I wanted to kick this thread back to the top. I think we shouldn't be quite done with it yet.


----------



## sylvan21 (Jul 9, 2010)

Your right,music is a fascinating topic. Can't say I've ever heard of either of those tunes. Seen Bela 9 times going back to the New Grass Revival days. Then came Bela Fleck and the Flecktones with my favorite bass player of all,, Victor Wooten. Bela and Billy Strings that should be interesting. Last time I saw Bela was 3 years ago at Cain Park near Cleveland. It was him and his wife, they both played banjo. Actually they are at the Kent Stage on Feb.3rd. My favorite Bela tune is the instrumental "Whitewater" from the ""Drive" cd.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

my brother got me into newgrass and the new outlaw country, after listening to it for awhile todays pop country just don't cut it. its not what country is all about, its about making money to these artists


----------



## bassplayer (Sep 15, 2017)

Not a bluegrass player, but Marcus King is another young man to keep an eye on


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

sylvan21 said:


> Your right,music is a fascinating topic. Can't say I've ever heard of either of those tunes. Seen Bela 9 times going back to the New Grass Revival days. Then came Bela Fleck and the Flecktones with my favorite bass player of all,, Victor Wooten. Bela and Billy Strings that should be interesting. Last time I saw Bela was 3 years ago at Cain Park near Cleveland. It was him and his wife, they both played banjo. Actually they are at the Kent Stage on Feb.3rd. My favorite Bela tune is the instrumental "Whitewater" from the ""Drive" cd.


Wow! I have that CD! Vic Wooten is an incredible bassist. There's a DVD of Bela and the Flecktones called _Live at the Quick_. Absolutely incredible show! See if you can hunt it up on Amazon or someplace. If I can figure out which CD those songs were on I'll post it.



bassplayer said:


> Not a bluegrass player, but Marcus King is another young man to keep an eye on


What a great rendition of that song! I love how players who become known in one style of music can also appreciate, and perform, other styles. That's what always attracted me to Bela Fleck. He grew up in New York City, but said that the first time he heard _The Ballad of Jed Clampett_ with Earl Scruggs on banjo, it changed his life! He knew instantly what he wanted to do.

I sometimes wonder how that went over with Mom & Dad the first time! "Really, Bela? The banjo? Wouldn't you like to play, maybe, the violin?" Thankfully, they indulged him and we have a lot of great music because of it.

On the DVD I cited above, there's an interview with the bassist Vic Wooten. He talked about the time when he was playing in a county musical review at Colonial Williamsburg or Busch Gardens or someplace. When they'd take a break, he'd grab the banjo and noodle around it. The banjo player told him that he sounded a little like Bela Fleck. Wooten said, "Bela Fleck? Who the hell is Bela Fleck?!" He had never heard of him.

Some time later, he was visiting a musician friend in Nashville where Bela had moved, and he knew him. He called him up, and they went over to his house for a jam session. Wooten said they just clicked from the get go! At the end of the night, Fleck recruited him for a band he was putting together to play some of his "other" music. The stuff that didn't fit in the bluegrass box! That became the Flecktones.


----------



## sylvan21 (Jul 9, 2010)

All of his music is available on Amazon, including Live at the Quick which was recorded in 2000 in Connecticut. I heard him talk once at a concert about growing up in New York City when all his school friends would be going outside to school functions or sporting events and he would stay home and practice his banjo. I think it paid off!

Victor has a brother that's a member of the
Flecktones, he calls himself Futureman. He created an instrument that he performs with that's a cross between a guitar and a drum machine, calls it a Synth-Axe Drumitar. Very cool sounds.

Jeff Coffin plays horns in the band. He actually is able to play 2 sax's at the same time, I mean both in his mouth simultaneous. I'd never seen that done before and never have since. 

Check out one Bela released in '99 called "The Bluegrass Sessions, Tales From The Acoustic Planet Vol 2". A lot of heavy hitters on this one. Definitely back to his Bluegrass roots.

someday I will figure out how to post videos on this freakin' computer


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

OOH! I mentioned that CD earlier in this thread! If I remember correctly it was a 2 CD set, and is just killer! I have it.


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

If you like Banjo music- Here's a Good one David Hum- also watch his Foggy Mt. breakdown-


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Listen to Bluegrass every day. 
I highly recommend listen to The Cleverly's


----------



## sylvan21 (Jul 9, 2010)

The Cleverlys are a very talented band. Their stage performance includes the old time Bluegrass style of mixing humor and some really great pickin. Although some of their material is anything but traditional, which is fine.
My favorite tunes from them are, "Baby" by Justin Bieber and "Wait a Minute" by Herb Pedersen.
These 2 songs to me show how these guys can connect to the a wide range of followers.
One song is by a well respected Bluegrass singer, songwriter who has been around since the early '70s and the other is by, well... Justin Bieber.
They will be performing at the Mohican festival in Loudonville Oh. this September


----------



## karp.20 (Mar 4, 2015)

If it weren't for bluegrass I'd have to listen to talk radio because I don't like any other new music out there. This is my all time favorite fishing song. Steve Martin plays the banjo in it.


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

TTT Ok here's another one to listen to-


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I hope this works. This the Billy Strings, Bela Fleck video that I noticed earlier. Used to know how to get YouTube vids up here, but haven't done it in a while.

Whataya know! It worked! Cool! I have other stuff i want to do.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Here's one I was looking for. Leo Kottke with Chet Atkins and Doc Watson playing "The Last Steam Engine Train". Chet and Doc don't even know the song, but they are such masters that they jump right in and play along!


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

Wow Chet Atkins is a great picker, one of my favorites, watch some of his songs with Jerry Reed
Here's one to watch, I know it's not Bluegrass but will mean a lot to some of us. Probably should watch it alone. notice Mark Knopfler in the Band, also a Great Picker!


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

Here it is


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

DJA said:


> Wow Chet Atkins is a great picker, one of my favorites, watch some of his songs with Jerry Reed
> Here's one to watch, I know it's not Bluegrass but will mean a lot to some of us. Probably should watch it alone. notice Mark Knopfler in the Band, also a Great Picker!


That concert was some sort of special event, maybe a birthday celebration for Chet, I don't remember. Anyway, according to Atkins, Mark Knopfler was a "CGP", Certified Guitar Player! This was a recognition program that Atkins developed to reward players that he admired. Guitarists all over the world craved it, and were incredibly honored if it was awarded to them! 

In fact, both Leo Kottke and Doc Watson were CGP's. That clip I posted is contained in a program produced by Minnesota Public TV back when Kottke was still a young man, and just on fire in the Folk, Country, and Bluegrass music scenes! It's called _Home and Away, _and follows him on tour and at home, thus the name. I found the DVD on either Amazon or CD Universe. It's great! Plus, Kottke himself is funny as hell! Very quirky sense of humor. In one clip he's in Nashville and tours Gruehn Guitars. He walks through this room with guitars galore lining both sides. He says,"I wish you could smell this. It's the greatest smell in the world! The smell of fine guitars!" Then he's in a record store. The old kind with real albums in it! He finds the Chet Atkins section and starts leafing through it. Suddenly he says, "Ah! We'll put this one up front. _Picking My Way. _A great album! If you don't have it, you should get it." Then he looks at these racks of cowboy boots and says, "I've though about getting some cowboy boots, but they're all so pointy!"


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Just found this and had to post it. Definitely some pickin' and grinnin' going on here!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

That is one talented young man..


----------



## bassplayer (Sep 15, 2017)

buckeyebowman said:


> Just found this and had to post it. Definitely some pickin' and grinnin' going on here!


I watched this the other night.....those two are from a different planet than us!!


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Nice! Went and looked for an oldie but goodie. Came across something I found quite interesting.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Spring is coming........


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Sounds like our weather forecast this week!


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

Over the last two days I watched a 2 hour video of Doyle Lawson and Quicksilver with band mates from over the years. During times like these music like that brings me back to center. As much as I relate to CSN&Y, James Taylor and other classic rockers, I love Bluegrass and especially Gospel Bluegrass.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

closest I will get to believing religion is Bluegrass gospel.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

My best friend and family are from Georgia. The whole family played Bluegrass. Each of them had Martin instruments, total of five. In today's money, they are worth a small fortune. Excellent players,and I can say that I really like Bluegrass. Can't say the same about country/western.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

You mean pop music with cowboy hats!


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

I quit country music when Cash died and Tom T. Hall quit singing.


----------



## bassplayer (Sep 15, 2017)

There is still some good country music out there, you just have to dig for it. You will not find it on the radio playlists


----------



## bassplayer (Sep 15, 2017)

double post....sorry


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Here is a Del McCoury and friends playing. Enjoy!


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Reminds me of times in the basement of Bluegrass musicians supply on south high


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Yes, there definitely is a difference between country music and bluegrass. Lyle Lovett's music is leans on Bluegrass, just as his songs do. A lot people have mixed opinions about him, but he is very talented.


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

Yakphisher said:


> Here is a Del McCoury and friends playing. Enjoy!


Definitely not Stephen Stills but definitely the best cover of a classic song. McCoury and friends put together some amazing redos.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Yakphisher said:


>


Dang Yak! I loved those! always like good new takes on old favorite songs, and anything with Ricky Skaggs in it!


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

One of my favorite. Enjoy!


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Another one to enjoy!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Quit posting this stuff Yak.... Hve stuff to do and I sit here listening to it all...


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Always wanted to hear some Rhonda Vincent.. Oh lord wife is yelling for me..


----------



## Just Fishin' (Nov 27, 2012)

Man I have some stuff to listen to now after reading through this.

I've been listening to some bands not mentioned here... The Dead South, Brown Bird, The Steeldrivers, The Devil Makes Three, Three Tall Pines, and Trampled by Turtles (quite possibly my favorite band name lol). Any of you guys listen to these bands? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

It's Grascal kind of day.


----------



## lawrence p (Sep 3, 2015)

IIItyme out and cherry Holmes are two good bands. My cousin is a very good banjo player and picks with some of these guys.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

lawrence p said:


> IIItyme out and cherry Holmes are two good bands. My cousin is a very good banjo player and picks with some of these guys.


Russel Moore is in Top 10 in on my playlist.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

A few more if havent heard them yet. 
Ronnie Bowman
Hillbilly Gypsies
Joe Hott
Alan Jackson, Yes he does bluegrass and is awesome!
John Prine, does country Country like it should be.


----------



## lawrence p (Sep 3, 2015)

Patty loveless is another one who dose bluegrass and sounds awesome


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Balsam Range should be on your play list.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Three Tall Pines......


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Trampled by Turtles, I LOVE this song!!!!!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Hot Buttered Rum


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Where as I LOVE Three Tall Pines, Trampled by Turtles, Steel Drivers, Devil Makes Three, are they Bluegrass?


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

There’s a bluegrass special on tonight at 8:00 pm on PBS. Called Bluegrass Now! Broadcast from the Bluegrass Hall of Fame & Museum.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

polebender said:


> There’s a bluegrass special on tonight at 8:00 pm on PBS. Called Bluegrass Now! Broadcast from the Bluegrass Hall of Fame & Museum.


I'll check that out, but didn't notice it in the TV listings. I was going to ask if anybody caught PBS last night. There was an all star country show from the original Ryman Auditorium. It was hosted by Ken Burns and seemed to bee an addendum to his country music documentary. Great show! A lot of bluegrass on it. Like Marty Stuart, Ricky Skaggs and Vince Gill ripping it up to Bill Monroe's _Uncle Pen._ 

It's subscription time, which is when many of the really great music shows are on. So, keep an eye out. It may be on again.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Dovans said:


> Where as I LOVE Three Tall Pines, Trampled by Turtles, Steel Drivers, Devil Makes Three, are they Bluegrass?


I sometimes refer to them as rock-a-billy bands. Add in groups like Old Crow Medicine Show and maybe even Mumford and Sons. Playing stringed instruments and no drummer. Mostly fits my definition of bluegrass.


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

Here's a Good one with a fishing tone-


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

GAwd she has a beautiful voice..


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

She sure does,and talented also


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Alison Kraus is natural treasure to bluegrass. Sierra Hull is following her foot step.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Here is multi talented Leroy Troy!


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Steve & Seagulls


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

This is another fun one by the Gravel Spreaders. Enjoy!


----------



## karp.20 (Mar 4, 2015)

They perfected this 80s song!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

karp.20 said:


> They perfected this 80s song!


They have a good sound!!


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

Sounds good but not exactly Bluegrass is it?


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Another Cleverly video to watch fellas! Enjoy!!


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Another one to cheer up!


----------



## bassplayer (Sep 15, 2017)

This has got to be the coolest venue ever!!!! Del McCoury Band


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

bassplayer said:


> This has got to be the coolest venue ever!!!! Del McCoury Band


There is a video with Del and Billy strings that is really good.


----------



## bassplayer (Sep 15, 2017)

Here's Del and the boys doing an old Lovin' Spoonful tune


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

bassplayer said:


> Here's Del and the boys doing an old Lovin' Spoonful tune


OMG! Back in the day, I loved this song! Thank for finding and posting!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Del McCoury is good!!

I don't have a link at the moment, but Three Tall Pines is coming through my Pandora right now and that stuff just sounds SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO good!! Love it!


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Lonesome River Jamming.


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

Keller and the Keels


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## bassplayer (Sep 15, 2017)

flyphisherman said:


> Keller and the Keels


I REALLY enjoyed that!!!!! My cover band does both of these tunes but never thought of mashin' 'em up like that!!


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Don’t let this thread get lost in the shuffle


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

Not Bluegrass but an interesting Tune


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Listen to Legendary Prine every week.


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

Ronda Vincent and Crystal Gayle both sang this, Rhonda's sounds more Bluegrass, but both are Good


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

LOL another good one---


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

One of my Favorites


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

Same song different Band


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

Here's one I suspect many of you will hate. I love it, and I'm 55.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

bbsoup said:


> Here's one I suspect many of you will hate. I love it, and I'm 55.


Dude that rocks. Blends nice.. It all works wow.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

bbsoup said:


> Here's one I suspect many of you will hate. I love it, and I'm 55.





Dovans said:


> Dude that rocks. Blends nice.. It all works wow.


I liked it too, and I'm 67! You can't really call it rap or hip-hop, though it has those elements in it. And you're right Dovans, it blended very well. Leave it to musicians to be adventurous and move music in a new direction. Much like Earl Scruggs in his later years, working with The Byrds and other rock musician looking for new influences.

More recently look at Bela Fleck. He plays all different kinds of music, including Bach cantatas, on the banjo!


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

Dovans said:


> Dude that rocks. Blends nice.. It all works wow.





buckeyebowman said:


> I liked it too, and I'm 67! You can't really call it rap or hip-hop, though it has those elements in it. And you're right Dovans, it blended very well. Leave it to musicians to be adventurous and move music in a new direction. Much like Earl Scruggs in his later years, working with The Byrds and other rock musician looking for new influences.
> 
> More recently look at Bela Fleck. He plays all different kinds of music, including Bach cantatas, on the banjo!


You know, music is a personal thing, but I've gotta admit it is comforting to hear others appreciate the blend. I like Disturbed, George Jones, Five Finger Death Punch, Vern Gosdin, Pink Floyd, Flatt & Scruggs, Metallica, Godsmack, Brad Paisley/Allison Krauss, and stuff like this.....




and this one which for some reason reminds me of a certain member on here who takes good pictures and catches big fish out of the GMR.......




Sorry, you guys egged me on.


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

Just don't be disappointed if you go to a Bluegrass festival and you don't hear those songs or see those Musicians. And don't ask either!


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

He sings better than he goldmines


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

MagicMarker said:


> He sings better than he goldmines


still could have done with not seeing that one though...I am assuming that was his daughter.. she was sweet.. hes still a big galoot.


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

Yep, that was his daughter.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

She plays a beautiful violin.


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)




----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)




----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)




----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

nice seeing him honoring Doc Watson..


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

DJA said:


>





DJA said:


>


Thanks for posting these. Really like the Dan Tyminski song, and I love Billy Strings and Doc Watson! Turns out Strings seems to be a bit of an historian as well! Not enough time to listen to it all tonight, but I got ALL the yard work done today, so I'll be dialing in tomorrow!


----------



## Timjim (May 15, 2011)

not bluegrass but the lead into is some fine pick'n. Bass player, you should like the bass toward the end of the song.


----------



## Timjim (May 15, 2011)

Eagles take on the Osborne brothers midnight flyer


----------



## bassplayer (Sep 15, 2017)

Timjim said:


> not bluegrass but the lead into is some fine pick'n. Bass player, you should like the bass toward the end of the song.


Great tune!! In the early days of the band with Bernie Leadon, they did a lot of folky, bluegrassy stuff that was really good. I saw him playing in the mid 80's with the Nitty Gritty Dirt Band and they could rock it out!!


----------



## Timjim (May 15, 2011)

seen this guy on woodsongs one nite. Trey Hensley


----------



## Timjim (May 15, 2011)

the guy can pick


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Got to do the same here!






Freaking incredible!


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)




----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Someone was asking about this.... so ttt!


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

"Cripple Creek" with Tracy Newman on the 5-string banjo - YouTube


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

Alison Krauss and Union Station - Choctaw Hayrdie - YouTube


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

Lynn Morris It Rains Everywhere I Go - YouTube


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)




----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

OK here's another one
Junior Sisk & Ramblers Choice - I'll Whip You With an Old Bicycle Chain - YouTube


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

Black Mountain Rag - YouTube


----------



## Biodude (Nov 5, 2004)

Give me some good ol Jerry anyday!


----------



## bassplayer (Sep 15, 2017)

Here's Billy Strings covering an old Dylan tune....


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

Lincoln & Ashlyn Playing Salt Creek - YouTube


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

Two of the Greats

Jerry Reed Don't Think Twice It's Allright - YouTube


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

DJA said:


> Lincoln & Ashlyn Playing Salt Creek - YouTube


WTH... She's looking around looking to break her boredom.. If I could even play a 1/8th of that speed.. If I could even play..


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

been listening to some B G lately


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

one gifted musician..


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Looks like a whole gang of gifted musicians to me!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I was watching a YouTube video of a guitar teacher who listens to something and then tries to pick out the chords and sort of show folks what notes are being played and the order and such!

He did Billy Strings Dust in a baggie and Turmoil and Tinfoil. He is able to piece some of it together, but often just stops and laughs like he's just blown away at the young man's ability!!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

double post. Delete


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Here's a good'n (not sure if already posted here) I love Marcus King, too. His stuff is a whole other rabbit hole you'll get sucked down into.


----------



## bassplayer (Sep 15, 2017)

Marcus is fantastic!!! For such a young man, he seems to have an old soul


----------



## bassplayer (Sep 15, 2017)

crittergitter said:


> I was watching a YouTube video of a guitar teacher who listens to something and then tries to pick out the chords and sort of show folks what notes are being played and the order and such!
> 
> He did Billy Strings Dust in a baggie and Turmoil and Tinfoil. He is able to piece some of it together, but often just stops and laughs like he's just blown away at the young man's ability!!


I've gotten sucked down the rabbit hole on this dudes channel before. Even though he's a guitar teacher, I've picked up a lot of music theory that transfers easily to electric bass


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Bucket Mouth said:


> Here's a good'n (not sure if already posted here) I love Marcus King, too. His stuff is a whole other rabbit hole you'll get sucked down into.


Wow! That an oldie, but a goodie. And a wonderful rendition of it as well!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

First heard Doc Watson sing and play Summertime.. ever since I listen to any rendition of Summertime I see..


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)




----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Kip


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)




----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)




----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Very nice. Good song to start the morning.


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)




----------

